# Jiffy Propane Ice Auger



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried it yet?

It's a 4 stroke propane powered auger.
$499 at Cabela's.

No gas spillage, supposedly starts easier.



I want one.

stan b


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I met with the rep and picked his brain a bit. If I had the money I'd drop the coin right away. 

-A 1lb propane tank (depending on ice thickness) will give you about 45 minutes of labored (hole drilling)run time which would be about 130 holes or so.

-No warm up time like there is for normal gas ones.

-Pretty darn quiet too.

-Very, very little maintence. Check plugs for wear and watch for condensation in the oil(cloudiness)

-1 downside would be on those "extreme" cold days that you need to remove the tank so the propane doesn't have issues with liquifiing.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I think Santa is bringing me one !!

*RK*


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it is a bit of a gimmick myself.I don't think I would ever buy one. Our propane forklifts would have a hard time starting when it got anywhere near 0C let alone -20C or -30C. They will vapor lock and guys will wonder who came up with the idea of a propane auger. Fuel will be way more expensive as well. Those 1lb cylinders are close to 5 bucks each here. I can easily get through the winter on 5 bucks worth of gas for mine but I'm sure that I would not get through the winter on a single 1lb cylinder. Propane does not vaporize as well as gas in the colder temps.... just not sold on one yet but luv the idea of not dealing with the mess of gas and fumes


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Try this .......

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=156083.0


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

If I lived in the great north I could definitely get into ice fishing...I wonder if there is every any alcohol consumed while ice fishing 

I read that entire 4 page thread. Sounds awesome, I say go for it RK.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> If I lived in the great north I could definitely get into ice fishing...I wonder if there is every any alcohol consumed while ice fishing
> 
> I read that entire 4 page thread. Sounds awesome, I say go for it RK.



Alcohol.....ice fishing???
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........

That is an interesting concept.

*
RK*


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

What else are you going to do for 6 months of the year, but we dont do it standing up 




savage25xtreme said:


> If I lived in the great north I could definitely get into ice fishing...I wonder if there is every any alcohol consumed while ice fishing
> 
> I read that entire 4 page thread. Sounds awesome, I say go for it RK.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> If I lived in the great north I could definitely get into ice fishing...I wonder if there is every any alcohol consumed while ice fishing
> 
> I read that entire 4 page thread. Sounds awesome, I say go for it RK.


Only if you can see shore;-)


----------



## Dan Tongen (Nov 19, 2005)

I would buy the Lazer electric powered by a small battery like a vexilar battery. Both of my brother-in-laws have them they are awesome for inside the ice house. Tehy also run at a lower speed so they aren't throwing ice everywhere.

I would worry abut how those tanks will perform under very cold weather. The best thing abut the Lazer is the $379 price tag, I will be getting 1 very soon

Dan


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

The Shanty is a good place for hard water fishing... I have a strikemaster, and love it never a problem.. Should be able to get out the ice in the next week or 2 at the most.... ahhhhh ice hole margaritas!!!! Jim


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Dan Tongen said:


> I would buy the Lazer electric powered by a small battery like a vexilar battery. Both of my brother-in-laws have them they are awesome for inside the ice house. Tehy also run at a lower speed so they aren't throwing ice everywhere.
> 
> I would worry abut how those tanks will perform under very cold weather. The best thing abut the Lazer is the $379 price tag, I will be getting 1 very soon
> 
> Dan


I would think a young strappin' guy like you would use a hand auger!!

Leave the power augers to us weak old timers!!


stan b


----------



## Dan Tongen (Nov 19, 2005)

I have 2 hand augers, I think I have used them a 2 X's . Just a little bit quicker with the electric or gas, especially when there is 2' of ice.

Stan, I liked your photo on the othere thread.

Dan


----------



## Mossy835 (Feb 6, 2010)

Gas powered strikemaster has done well for me even at subzero. Not sure propane would do the same at sub zero temps. A gallon of gas is also way cheaper then the equivalent in propane cylinders. 
As for gas smell I just have a set of gloves for hole drilling and another for fishing.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Ive heard good things from friends about the new Jiffy, Ill be interested in seeing how they do after a few years . I suspect they will be fine


----------



## mnduckhunter (May 4, 2010)

My next one is going to be strikemaster with the solo engine. 

You can run it for longer then the propane jiffy. 

In the long run, it will be cheaper. Atleast from what I have heard. Plus they are lighter then the propane ones. 

Take a look at the strikelite from strikemaster if you want a clean burning one.


----------



## Lyelerir (Nov 2, 2018)

This is seemingly an old thread, but I'll add my two cents.


And I'm sure jiffy customer service would replace the parts as they break, but I'm going ice fishing tomorrow, not next month. So its either buy the 20 & 30 dollar parts where they're available and fix it myself, or don't fish.

throttle handle broke twice
no torque until the 4th hole
runs even ****tier with an off-brand propane tank
the propane tank has to be heated
it weighs more than aunt Edna
propane line has cracked & leaked twice
the regulator has gone bad once and going bad again
and its built with the absolute cheapest generic parts that can be found in Taiwan, the engine block is a universal generic mass production unit with no specific design.

I have a Pro 4 Propane like this https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-ice-augers/ Loved it the first year, ran like $hit the last 2 years, and this year after giving Sharbono Repair in Devils Lake $60 it runs and cuts great and I like it again. Problem he said was that it was a gas motor converted to propane. The dry propane would stiffen the reeds and some oil tends to get in the carb and gum it up. 

If not for my liking a larger whole (I've always had 9" flights), I'd buy a K-drill (about $250) and a Milwaukee drill with 2 batteries (about $200). Friends who have them love them. Super light, can drill about 40 6" holes on one battery, can just keep it in the cab of your vehicle, and a simple converter in your vehicle will allow the charger to be charging your battery. Plus you have a good cordless drill for those around the home jobs.

There are many interesting videos on YouTube on this topic.
<font color="#333333">


----------

